# This happens to some cheaters & they don't even realise it!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> "I know I should feel guilty about cheating on my faithful spouse, but the AP really [email protected]@ks my brains out."


And there we have the answer to many problems faced by faithful, cheated upon spouses.

Their cheating spouse really *has* had their brains [email protected]@ked out, so trying to sort out their wayward Zombie spouse might be a tad difficult...


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

MattMatt said:


> And there we have the answer to many problems faced by faithful, cheated upon spouses.
> 
> Their cheating spouse really *has* had their brains [email protected]@ked out, so trying to sort out their wayward Zombie spouse might be a tad difficult...


:lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

